# smoked cheese flavours



## dan the mano (Jan 9, 2021)

what are everyone's favorite cheese for smoking .  thank you


----------



## smokerjim (Jan 9, 2021)

horseradish and pepper jack


----------



## TNJAKE (Jan 9, 2021)

Horseradish/bacon and anything extra sharp.....oh and gouda


----------



## shaneyb72 (Jan 9, 2021)

Gouda, provolone, all cheddars


----------



## Murray (Jan 9, 2021)

Any thing on sale


----------



## shaneyb72 (Jan 9, 2021)

I actually made my own fresh mozzarella recently.  I’d love to try throwing a light smoke on that next time.


----------



## JCAP (Jan 9, 2021)

I’m pretty much in on any cheese off the smoker. My favorites are Muenster, pepper Jack, and Buffalo cheddar. But all cheddars are great this way.


----------



## Steve H (Jan 10, 2021)

shaneyb72 said:


> I actually made my own fresh mozzarella recently.  I’d love to try throwing a light smoke on that next time.



It's very good. But be careful. Fresh Mozz really takes on smoke fast.


----------



## Steve H (Jan 10, 2021)

My new favorite is aged cheddar cheese for smoking. I've had 3 and 8 year old. And the flavor is simply amazing.


----------



## GATOR240 (Jan 10, 2021)

My favorites are any cheddar, but, the more sharp they are the better, and onion/garlic along with horseradish.


----------



## shaneyb72 (Jan 10, 2021)

Steve H said:


> It's very good. But be careful. Fresh Mozz really takes on smoke fast.


Ya I had a feeling it would.  I was thinking a mild, light smoke...and fast


----------



## Steve H (Jan 10, 2021)

shaneyb72 said:


> Ya I had a feeling it would.  I was thinking a mild, light smoke...and fast


That's the best bet. I use apple for Mozz.  I'm thinking about Alderwood the next time.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 10, 2021)

MUENSTER!!!
Al


----------



## Smokin' Penguin (Jan 11, 2021)

I threw some blue cheese in the smoker with a batch of bacon over the weekend. Oak pellets.  

I think it's good - but then I love blue cheese


----------



## gmc2003 (Jan 11, 2021)

I really like the Cabot line of Cheddar cheese - especially Legacy Collection. I also really like to smoke their horseradish and habanero cheese.  Swiss gets an honorable mention. 

Chris


----------



## bbqbrett (Jan 11, 2021)

So far I have liked everything I have tried so far.  Really though my favorites were pepper jack and cheddars smoked with hickory.  Also had some really good Muenster and swiss smoked w apple wood.


----------



## ksblazer (Jan 19, 2021)

Extra Sharp Cheddar
Mozzarella
Pepper Jack

Looking to smoke up some Gouda and Blue cheese this year as well. Have yet to try smoking them. So I'm looking forward to it.


----------

